# Get some. Unlock your boot loader



## dadsterflip (Jul 16, 2011)

http://www.androidpolice.com/2012/08/17/motorola-finally-releases-bootloader-unlock-tool-dubbed-unlock-my-device/

Well no device specific yet but hey its almost there.


----------



## dadsterflip (Jul 16, 2011)

You can merge with the general section on Motorola . Thanks mods.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## sgtguthrie (Jun 7, 2011)

It's only the international developer edition Razr, not the vzw one ;-)

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------

